# Ladies, would you date a guy with speech impediment?



## lazarus102 (Nov 4, 2016)

I've added a pole on this one so women can answer anon and without the fear of tanking their rep.  Also I will not PM any women that reply to this favorably or otherwise, I'm just looking for some answers beyond myself. 

I really am curious though because this is something I am extremely self concious about and wondering if I should be as much as I am. Don't let this sway your answer, if you're going to humor or lie, don't answer, please. And it's a constant thing, not a mild stutter or mispronunciation of a few syllables, it's notable in anything that comes out of my mouth.

I've run out of time to look it up but what I have specifically is mild hyper-nasal resonance. Basically I sound like retards do when they talk except that I can be understood most of the time.

But like I said, this isn't a sympathy vote, don't just go 'aww, I feel bad, of course I would date him..'.
I'd like you to actually picture a scenario of dating a guy with that, long term and then truthfully answer, would you? Oh and to 'sweeten the pot' the guy is not good looking. Do not picture a good looking guy when answering this because that will skew the results.


----------



## Somnium (Nov 4, 2016)

My best childhood friend has a speech impediment, I didn't mind it, got used to it very quickly and almost didn't notice it anymore. Would I date a guy with a such condition? Only if it was very very mild, because I'm looking for someone who has amazing speaking skills, since I'm lacking those.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2016)

No, because I'm straight. If it were a woman, I don't discriminate over such trivial matters, a speech impediment can be improved with therapy.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, because I'm straight. If it were a woman, I don't discriminate over such trivial matters, a speech impediment can be improved with therapy.


But what if it's the gal who looks like a guy but can't say so because she has a speech impediment?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> But what if it's the gal who looks like a guy but can't say so because she has a speech impediment?


Just look for an adam's apple. :v


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just look for an adam's apple. :v


Some women do have those c:


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Some women do have those c:


I knew you were gonna say that. That's when you learn the valuable lesson of sign language.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I knew you were gonna say that. That's when you learn the valuable lesson of sign language.


I feel outshitposted, on my birthday of all things


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 4, 2016)

i think some speech impediments are cute. -Depending on the sound of course. Stutters have adorable potential but not when i'm in an impatient hurry. Slurs and lisps are cute , provided the face fits the speech. For me it depends on the personality type and (please forgive me) the appearance of the person. The short, slender and baby-faced fit impediments well. Fat, gross and neck-beardy don't fit with a lisp.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> I feel outshitposted, on my birthday of all things


It's OK, furrend! May the posting gods be with you in future endeavors! Post well!

Oh and happy bday.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's OK, furrend! May the posting gods be with you in future endeavors! Post well!
> 
> Oh and happy bday.


Woah! I thought I was done for.

(Thanksies!)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hmm.. idk, maybe?  Really depends on the personality, for the most part.  If the person's personality fits with mine, then it really doesn't matter what they sound like, as long as the guy doesn't sound like a girl.. or a kid.  Sounds mean, I know ;-;


----------



## xofrats (Nov 4, 2016)

As long the guy talks about interesting topic and don't belittle himself all the time, I would date him.
Personality and self esteem are sexy!


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

I understand where you're coming from, my mate has a stutter thats more prominent when his talking to new people or stressed. He even had a college professor tell him he "Could never be a cop" because he would stutter when speaking in class. It really hurt him. :C 

But he did become a Deputy and showed that bitch! 

You can and will overcome these things, don't stop trying ok?


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> I understand where you're coming from, my mate has a stutter thats more prominent when his talking to new people or stressed. He even had a college professor tell him he "Could never be a cop" because he would stutter when speaking in class. It really hurt him. :C
> 
> But he did become a Deputy and showed that bitch!
> 
> You can and will overcome these things, don't stop trying ok?



That's nice but it's not a stutter, at least people that stutter sound normal when not stuttering. My type of impediment has a bad stigma because retarded people generally sound the same.. nasally speech basically.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> That's nice but it's not a stutter, at least people that stutter sound normal when not stuttering. My type of impediment has a bad stigma because retarded people generally sound the same.. nasally speech basically.


You can take some advantage out of it in one way or another - for example, there are many vocalists who use speach impediment as a feature to compliment their songwriting (listen to some Cypress Hill music - it's nasal speech made awesome). And again, a lot relies on charisma rather than voice. Expand your vocabulary, learn to understand people and their behavior around you, challenge your wit more - in other words, aspire yourself to be a more interesting person to talk with, rather than a good-sounding one, and the latter will mean little to nothing in the end result. I mean, Stephen Hawking proved that you can make a text-to-speech synthesizer sound cool, so a lil "retard speech" is barely an issue c:


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 4, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's OK, furrend



Why must you hurt me in this way...


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Why must you hurt me in this way...


you look furryous


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> you look furryous



Do you want to see me in tears?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Do you want to see me in tears?


You cry? Fur real?


----------



## Mobius (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't think I'd be able to notice regardless because English is not my first language, and as such, I have a heavy accent as well.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> You cry? Fur real?


Please stop. A little off topic is one thing but you guys have de-railed most of the thread with dumb one-liners.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Please stop. A little off topic is one thing but you guys have de-railed most of the thread with dumb one-liners.


Why specifically quote me on that?

Also, we're just a couple of fluffies acting as the usual fluffies. You could lighten up at least a little. If there are people who wish to stay on-topic, they'll comment here. There's no worry of the thread getting killed or anything like that.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 4, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> You can take some advantage out of it in one way or another - for example, there are many vocalists who use speach impediment as a feature to compliment their songwriting (listen to some Cypress Hill music - it's nasal speech made awesome). And again, a lot relies on charisma rather than voice. Expand your vocabulary, learn to understand people and their behavior around you, challenge your wit more - in other words, aspire yourself to be a more interesting person to talk with, rather than a good-sounding one, and the latter will mean little to nothing in the end result. I mean, Stephen Hawking proved that you can make a text-to-speech synthesizer sound cool, so a lil "retard speech" is barely an issue c:



My vocab is pretty decent, kinda. To put it plainly, I've forgotten more words than most people will ever know. Depending on my mode I can really flaunt my vocab but I've gotta be in the right frame of mind for that. On that note my memory is shit so remembering a bunch of stuff to sound interesting is easier said than done.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Why specifically quote me on that?
> 
> Also, we're just a couple of fluffies acting as the usual fluffies. You could lighten up at least a little. If there are people who wish to stay on-topic, they'll comment here. There's no worry of the thread getting killed or anything like that.


Ya, I shoulda quoted sergei as he's contributed more nothing to this thread than you but it wasn't meant to be directed so much as taking what you said as an example. 
I just don't like to keep revisiting this thread because of posts equivalent to "derpy derpy derpy!". It was a serious topic that has nothing to do with 'fluffies" hence I posted it in the general discussion sextion and not the furry discussion section.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 4, 2016)

I knew a guy that had what would likely be considered a speech impediment. It was fairly prominent, but didn't hinder our communication. If it hadn't been for the fifteen year age gap, we probably would have ended up dating. He was pretty cool.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 5, 2016)

All this talk about speech makes me miss our language god, Angel Blacksun.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 5, 2016)

Zipline said:


> All this talk about speech makes me miss our language god, Angel Blacksun.








Gotcha covered, fam.

In all seriousness tho, I may not be a woman but as someone interested in dudes, if he makes me feel 'complete' (cheesy shit, I know) then speech impediment be damned, they're just fine.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 5, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Oh and to 'sweeten the pot' the guy is not good looking. Do not picture a good looking guy when answering this because that will skew the results.



I was going to say yes, I would, until I got to the end of your post. Go ahead and call me shallow and what have you, but if the guy isn't good looking, chances are I would never even consider dating (friends would be fine).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Why must you hurt me in this way...


I do apologise for bringing you so much pain, my *fur*end, but you must realize how *paw*some it is to use furry puns and how they are *fur*ever embedded in your mind! Because if not for our creativity and di*fur*sity - we would be a really boring fandumb indeed! :U


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 5, 2016)

galaxy-meow said:


> I was going to say yes, I would, until I got to the end of your post. Go ahead and call me shallow and what have you, but if the guy isn't good looking, chances are I would never even consider dating (friends would be fine).


Plenty of people say I'm not bad looking but those people don't see me with my hat off and/or mouth open.  People keep wanting to tell me that it's not all about aesthetics but sadly for most people it is. 



Andromedahl said:


> In all seriousness tho, I may not be a woman but as someone interested in dudes, if he makes me feel 'complete' (cheesy shit, I know) then speech impediment be damned, they're just fine.



Appreciate the input but there's a reason I aimed this thread at females. Guys are generally more desperate and will take what they can get because women get anywhere from 5-100X the replies on dating sites as guys do(depending on their looks). If I wanted to date a guy I probably could, would even have an alright selection but the truth is that in the realm of dating I've always preferred females even though I almost never get off to female porn.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Did someone mention Angel-blacksun? 

I can smell the mere mention of her miles away.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 5, 2016)

As long as I can understand them without having to put excessive amounts of effort into it, and they look healthy, I don't see speech impediments or appearance as any kind of obstacle to dating. I have my own verbal quirks (I lose words sometimes, and often have a hard time continuing before I've found the word I'm looking for, so every so often I'll drop into "...thing. That you eat. With feathers. That makes eggs." or whatever.), and while apparently my partners find me attractive I have a hard time seeing myself that way.

More important would be personality and attitude. I can't stand the gods-gift-to-women type, and pick-up artists just come off as insincere and sleazy. I value good conversation. I value healthy attitudes towards sexuality and relationships, and I long since decided I was done dating straight or monogamous guys.


lazarus102 said:


> Appreciate the input but there's a reason I aimed this thread at females. Guys are generally more desperate and will take what they can get because women get anywhere from 5-100X the replies on dating sites as guys do(depending on their looks). If I wanted to date a guy I probably could, would even have an alright selection but the truth is that in the realm of dating I've always preferred females even though I almost never get off to female porn.


I'm pretty sure the number of responses on dating sites have more to do with demographics and "hunting methods" (women are taught to live in constant fear of getting raped, so they're likely to get choosy earlier in the process) than desperation, to be honest. Goodness knows I've known more chicks who care ridiculously much about having a partner, than guys.


Tetrachroma said:


> Also, we're just a couple of fluffies acting as the usual fluffies. You could lighten up at least a little. If there are people who wish to stay on-topic, they'll comment here. There's no worry of the thread getting killed or anything like that.


The OP asked for the off-topic banter to be knocked off. That should be enough reason for you (general) to stop; continuing is quite frankly disrespectful.

Plus, yanno, staying on topic is pretty much Forum Etiquette 101. So please, you guys, drop the messing about.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 5, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> As long as I can understand them without having to put excessive amounts of effort into it, and they look healthy, I don't see speech impediments or appearance as any kind of obstacle to dating. I have my own verbal quirks (I lose words sometimes, and often have a hard time continuing before I've found the word I'm looking for, so every so often I'll drop into "...thing. That you eat. With feathers. That makes eggs." or whatever.), and while apparently my partners find me attractive I have a hard time seeing myself that way.
> 
> More important would be personality and attitude. I can't stand the gods-gift-to-women type, and pick-up artists just come off as insincere and sleazy. I value good conversation. I value healthy attitudes towards sexuality and relationships, and I long since decided I was done dating straight or monogamous guys.
> 
> ...



That's just it though, I did a bunch of looking into it when I got tired of getting stone walled by 95% of chicks on dating sites and ya, women have this thing that every guy out there is a rapist so they put up their defenses off the bat. But that's why guys are more desperate, because they have to put real effort into getting a woman, whereas women just have to throw a profile up on a dating site, wait a few days/weeks then comb through the 100s of replies to pick the one they want. It's like getting a job at a fast food joint, it shouldn't be that hard but it is. You've got to say all of the right stuff at the right times and that's just so she doesn't ghost you within the first few messages (if you can get her to reply to you at all). Then you have to continue that process for another 3+ months before she will consider meeting with you and at that point you have to pray that she isn't turned off by  the in-person version of you. 

All that crap about 'just be yourself' is a load of shit for the most part. You have to be what she wants of you or you won't get beyond her stone wall to show her anything else of yourself. Also I have anxiety issues so generally being myself scares em off pretty quick. I don't even have to be mean or anything, just message too much or too often or overexplain myself and they're gone like a herd of deer to a gunshot.  

All that stuff I gotta go through just to see if my voice or overall looks or lack of social skills doesn't send her running. The truth is that for my self image, my voice is ruining my life more than anything. As soon as I talk, I can instantly see people looking down on me like I'm a lesser person. A large part of me doesn't even feel worthy to have friends because it will always be in the back of my mind that they're only hanging out with me out of pity. It doesn't help that people almost never approach me to be their friend. I feel like a salesperson trying to sell a product that's broken and ugly. No reason to pity me though, I tuck these feelings deep down and push through things in everyday life. I never feel really good but I almost never let myself feel pain either.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 5, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> That's just it though, I did a bunch of looking into it when I got tired of getting stone walled by 95% of chicks on dating sites and ya, women have this thing that every guy out there is a rapist so they put up their defenses off the bat. But that's why guys are more desperate, because they have to put real effort into getting a woman, whereas women just have to throw a profile up on a dating site, wait a few days/weeks then comb through the 100s of replies to pick the one they want.


The other side of that would be "send out 100s of (probably near-identical, because let's face it most people aren't going to write up their "hey I saw your profile wanna chat?" introduction completely from scratch every time) messages, then pick who you're actually interested in from who actually responded". Weeding still happens on both ends, just at different times. Also keep in mind estimates of how large a portion of the (general) population is GLBT is usually cited around 10%, so gay/bi guys don't have much better odds; they'll be getting "no thanks I'm straight" an awful lot if they send out feelers to ALL THE GUYS on the assumption that the recipient will be "desperate".

Personally I don't really get the point of dating sites; why would I go out of my way to look for a romantic partner among strangers, rather than looking for a wider circle of friends? Engaging in activities related to your hobbies give people a chance to get to know you without the question of "would I date him?" coming up at first meeting. And wouldn't you rather be "that guy in my book circle who had interesting insights about _Ten Little Indians"_ than "that guy from the dating site who talks weird"? Both are, arguably, valid observations (if we for the moment presume that you would go to a book circle and have interesting insights about an old Agatha Christie novel), but the former is a lot more likely to be the basis of a relationship that's more than surface deep. As a bonus, going to hobby-related activities gives you a chance to develop your social skills _and_ the people you meet at these activities might introduce you to other people to whom they'll be vouching for you. I was originally introduced to our lover by my husband, and met my local friend-with-benefits through local NaNoWriMo meet-ups. My husband I met through the IRC channel of a webcomic we were both reading, back in the day. 

You can go the route of trying to be what you think a woman wants, but then you're likely to eventually alienate them when they realize that's not really who you are. Or you can work on being yourself _and liking that person_. If you don't like yourself, at least some of the time, it's asking an awful lot to want someone else to like you.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 5, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> The other side of that would be "send out 100s of (probably near-identical, because let's face it most people aren't going to write up their "hey I saw your profile wanna chat?" introduction completely from scratch every time) messages, then pick who you're actually interested in from who actually responded". Weeding still happens on both ends, just at different times. Also keep in mind estimates of how large a portion of the (general) population is GLBT is usually cited around 10%, so gay/bi guys don't have much better odds; they'll be getting "no thanks I'm straight" an awful lot if they send out feelers to ALL THE GUYS on the assumption that the recipient will be "desperate".
> 
> Personally I don't really get the point of dating sites; why would I go out of my way to look for a romantic partner among strangers, rather than looking for a wider circle of friends? Engaging in activities related to your hobbies give people a chance to get to know you without the question of "would I date him?" coming up at first meeting. And wouldn't you rather be "that guy in my book circle who had interesting insights about _Ten Little Indians"_ than "that guy from the dating site who talks weird"? Both are, arguably, valid observations (if we for the moment presume that you would go to a book circle and have interesting insights about an old Agatha Christie novel), but the former is a lot more likely to be the basis of a relationship that's more than surface deep. As a bonus, going to hobby-related activities gives you a chance to develop your social skills _and_ the people you meet at these activities might introduce you to other people to whom they'll be vouching for you. I was originally introduced to our lover by my husband, and met my local friend-with-benefits through local NaNoWriMo meet-ups. My husband I met through the IRC channel of a webcomic we were both reading, back in the day.
> 
> You can go the route of trying to be what you think a woman wants, but then you're likely to eventually alienate them when they realize that's not really who you are. Or you can work on being yourself _and liking that person_. If you don't like yourself, at least some of the time, it's asking an awful lot to want someone else to like you.



I hear it said like that an awful lot but how do you know that you don't have it backwards? Maybe if other people don't like me then how can I like myself?

I'm not great in group situations either. I've said it before but, I often feel more alone in a room full of people than I do in a room by myself. 

Just typing this on my work break, gotta go for now.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 5, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Maybe if other people don't like me then how can I like myself?


I understand that we as humans are a social species and what others think of you such as whether they like or dislike you can really get under our skin and fuck with us. But, you -can- like yourself when others around you dislike you, and that's not always a bad thing. Finding a way to do so makes you... More respectable, in my eyes; I'm sure others would probably agree. People that have a lil confidence, even if it isn't always there 100%, have something going for em based on that alone when compared to someone that just solidly resents themselves. But I'm just another person so that opinion doesn't need to be taken if you don't want it.
Plus I'm literally like, half your age so uh. My life experience probs isn't gonna hold much clout.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 5, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I understand that we as humans are a social species and what others think of you such as whether they like or dislike you can really get under our skin and fuck with us. But, you -can- like yourself when others around you dislike you, and that's not always a bad thing. Finding a way to do so makes you... More respectable, in my eyes; I'm sure others would probably agree. People that have a lil confidence, even if it isn't always there 100%, have something going for em based on that alone when compared to someone that just solidly resents themselves. But I'm just another person so that opinion doesn't need to be taken if you don't want it.
> Plus I'm literally like, half your age so uh. My life experience probs isn't gonna hold much clout.


It's more of a personal thing with me. It's how I think. I am a realist so if everyone around me says the sky is blue I can't go around telling myself the sky is red, it's simply not true. All evidence says that the sky is blue. I mean without getting into the semantics of it. 
I guess I understand the logic that when you believe the product is good then it's easier to convince the buyer that the product is good even if the product is crap but when everyone has given up on you, it's difficult not to give up on yourself. Plus it's more difficult to sell the product when even the words out of your mouth are poison to the image of said product.


quoting_mungo said:


> The other side of that would be "send out 100s of (probably near-identical, because let's face it most people aren't going to write up their "hey I saw your profile wanna chat?" introduction completely from scratch every time) messages, then pick who you're actually interested in from who actually responded". Weeding still happens on both ends, just at different times. Also keep in mind estimates of how large a portion of the (general) population is GLBT is usually cited around 10%, so gay/bi guys don't have much better odds; they'll be getting "no thanks I'm straight" an awful lot if they send out feelers to ALL THE GUYS on the assumption that the recipient will be "desperate".



Eh.. I do write unique messages each time but that's because I feel quality beats quantity. Maybe not though but that's just how I roll. But trust me, women do get way more messages on dating sites than straight men. That isn't a guess, I figured it out through a long exhausted thread on a dating site forum after I pretty much called women(in general) rude for refusing to respond to messages. Also noticed that even guys that are good-average looking were making complaints about not getting any responses from women. Any good dating site has an option to tag yourself as gay or straight, or man seeking man, man seeking woman etc. As well as an option to search for men that are seeking men and the like. So ya, generally speaking guys don't need to guess if other guys are gay unless they're into trying to make straight guys do gay things.


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 6, 2016)

That is a sad and shallow question, but in my opinion none of that matters, right? I had a huge crush in elementary school on a guy who was at least a foot shorter than me, named Preston, who always sounded... I guess I could say like they had too much spit. 

I liked him because he was the funniest guy I've ever met, and damn it makes me sad people are so selfish. I would of happily dated him if he didn't move away when I was 13 :^(


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 6, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> That is a sad and shallow question, but in my opinion none of that matters, right? I had a huge crush in elementary school on a guy who was at least a foot shorter than me, named Preston, who always sounded... I guess I could say like they had too much spit.
> 
> I liked him because he was the funniest guy I've ever met, and damn it makes me sad people are so selfish. I would of happily dated him if he didn't move away when I was 13 :^(



Well, again, your profile says you're male. I only wish my pole would tell me if it was males or females that voted because I'm getting the feeling it was mostly males. On top of that, people are generally more open minded as children when it comes to love because love is a new concept back then. 
I know that it may sound like an oxymoron cuz kids tend to be crueler to those with flaws but I did say love, not friends. Kids tend to be more picky with their friends because anyone can be their friend and it's a matter of social status at that point. As well love is more of a one on one thing. 
In a group there's a higher likelihood that someone is going to call out those flaws and of course the next will chime in to sound cool and next thing you know the kid becomes an outcast.  It's through a lot of that, that people become shallow and since women generally have such a vast pool to pick from,
they will pick through it like a boss picking through resumes with pictures attached. Flaws tend to get overlooked only after someone gets to know any of the other good things about you and so if you post them in a dating profile, you will most likely get tossed aside every time but then if you don't then 
you just gotta hope the person likes you enough from the text-based conversations not to toss you aside after the first date. 

The one person was right when they said dating sites are BS. Cuz ya don't really get to know people, you just read the short blurb about them and their picture(which is often from the person's best angle and hiding any visual flaws) and then get into a robotic text-based conversation which you try to hold out 
for 3+ months and that's the giant filter that you have to make it through in order to even get the 'honor' of meeting the person. But like I said, I'm really not good in group social events either. I generally get overlooked or passed over by pretty much everyone then end up going home regretting my life more than before. 
My problem is that I'm really not good at handling rejection. I'm just too damned emotional and when yet another person turns me down or pushes me aside I feel like my world has been eclipsed in darkness.


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 7, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Well, again, your profile says you're male. I only wish my pole would tell me if it was males or females that voted because I'm getting the feeling it was mostly males. On top of that, people are generally more open minded as children when it comes to love because love is a new concept back then.
> I know that it may sound like an oxymoron cuz kids tend to be crueler to those with flaws but I did say love, not friends. Kids tend to be more picky with their friends because anyone can be their friend and it's a matter of social status at that point. As well love is more of a one on one thing.
> In a group there's a higher likelihood that someone is going to call out those flaws and of course the next will chime in to sound cool and next thing you know the kid becomes an outcast.  It's through a lot of that, that people become shallow and since women generally have such a vast pool to pick from,
> they will pick through it like a boss picking through resumes with pictures attached. Flaws tend to get overlooked only after someone gets to know any of the other good things about you and so if you post them in a dating profile, you will most likely get tossed aside every time but then if you don't then
> ...




Well that's a terrible sign, you only care about what I said because I'm 'male' 
Maybe that's why people aren't dating you, you shallow dishwasher.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 7, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Well that's a terrible sign, you only care about what I said because I'm 'male'
> Maybe that's why people aren't dating you, you shallow dishwasher.


Lol. Well to be fair I did target the thread at women, it's right in the subject line.
I've explained this within the thread as well. Males are generally more desperate than women when it comes to finding a mate, if you don't believe me then go to some dating site forums. Their threads are everywhere about not being able to find a woman or even get one to reply to them. Besides that I don't really want to date a guy. It's not about being shallow, actually I have dated a guy and he was the only person I've ever gone on more than one date with. I was with him for 3 years and ultimately I found that I didn't care for the sex or kissing someone with facial hair. If I were to consider dating a guy again he would have to be very good looking(to me) and have a decent personality. Not because I'm shallow but because I don't really want to date a guy again.

Also I found that the one guy I did date was more of an act of desperation than really feeling anything for him so that didn't help matters. The guy was lazy, full of ambition but with no drive at all. He was native so he got everything handed to him for free his entire life and had a mother and grandmother living with him that did almost everything for him. I was raised quite the opposite in terms of being spoiled so I actually grew to despise him in a sense. That and he was passive aggressive and that is an annoying trait. Like he wouldn't talk through issues he would just go silent and do things passively that would annoy the fuck outta me (things that I told him time and time again, annoy the fuck outta me).


----------



## Peachfurr (Nov 7, 2016)

lazarus102 said:


> Lol. Well to be fair I did target the thread at women, it's right in the subject line.
> I've explained this within the thread as well. Males are generally more desperate than women when it comes to finding a mate, if you don't believe me then go to some dating site forums. Their threads are everywhere about not being able to find a woman or even get one to reply to them. Besides that I don't really want to date a guy. It's not about being shallow, actually I have dated a guy and he was the only person I've ever gone on more than one date with. I was with him for 3 years and ultimately I found that I didn't care for the sex or kissing someone with facial hair. If I were to consider dating a guy again he would have to be very good looking(to me) and have a decent personality. Not because I'm shallow but because I don't really want to date a guy again.
> 
> Also I found that the one guy I did date was more of an act of desperation than really feeling anything for him so that didn't help matters. The guy was lazy, full of ambition but with no drive at all. He was native so he got everything handed to him for free his entire life and had a mother and grandmother living with him that did almost everything for him. I was raised quite the opposite in terms of being spoiled so I actually grew to despise him in a sense. That and he was passive aggressive and that is an annoying trait. Like he wouldn't talk through issues he would just go silent and do things passively that would annoy the fuck outta me (things that I told him time and time again, annoy the fuck outta me).




Extreme eyyyyeroll. I'm a trans guy so that doesn't apply to me. And I wouldn't date you anyways so that doesn't apply. It was about if you would date somebody with a severe speech impediment. The fact that you went ONTO my profile and checked my gender is gross. I don't want to date you so stop right there.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 7, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Extreme eyyyyeroll. I'm a trans guy so that doesn't apply to me. And I wouldn't date you anyways so that doesn't apply. It was about if you would date somebody with a severe speech impediment. The fact that you went ONTO my profile and checked my gender is gross. I don't want to date you so stop right there.


Lol, I sense much butthurt.


----------



## Zipline (Nov 7, 2016)

Peachfurr said:


> Maybe that's why people aren't dating you, you shallow dishwasher.


That is the most savage burn I have heard since calling someone a coffee cup. I may have to use that later to wreck someone.


----------



## lazarus102 (Nov 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> That is the most savage burn I have heard since calling someone a coffee cup. I may have to use that later to wreck someone.


Lol..


----------

